# imodium before school exam



## ashleybeshir (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello ım new here . ı have ibs A . İn my school every few month we have a exam everday for about 2 weeks . Thing is from the stress ı have direhaa and sometimes ı cant join a exam and causing me to fail . my school does not understand ibs . ı heard that imodium stops diarrhea . ı was thinking having them everyday till the exams finish but is it safe . exams usually last a week and a half


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Many of us rely on Imodium to get through each day. I have been taking it for more than 20 years and I haven't grown a 3rd eye or anything.







So by all means try it. If one tablet is too much.. try breaking it in half. Also if you care to give Calcium Carbonate supplements a try.. please read the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread for info.And also,... get a note form your Dr to give to your school. They should make any allowances you may need. Have your Mom talk to them and give them the Dr's note.All the best with your studies!


----------



## ashleybeshir (Aug 8, 2012)

BQ said:


> Many of us rely on Imodium to get through each day. I have been taking it for more than 20 years and I haven't grown a 3rd eye or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your answer . ı had a look at the calcium thing and ım gonna give it a try . ı dont know much about imodium but how long those it take to have a effect and do you end up still needing the toilet or does make you go few hours later .ı do take notes from doctor because some days ı could have sudden diarrhea but ım the school first student with ibs so they dont know how it works


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Imodium for me works best when I take it preventatively. So I take it with meals. So sure one eventually needs the toliet but maybe not quite as urgently. But YOU have to try it for yourself as everyone is different. How it works for me may be different than how it works for you.


----------



## Sickofthebathroom (Aug 14, 2012)

I used to take Imodium as a preventive at school because I was under a lot of stress and it certainly did the trick! The only problem is I started to rely on it too much.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I dont really understand,'rely on it too much' as we all need to take medicines almost every day and if imodium works for you then stick with it.If its there for you and is useful then use it as much as you need.


----------

